# Tapatalk help wanted



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I got an Asus transformer and put tapatalk on it. I can't figure out how to increase the font size.  Any tips? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

That is Android, yes?

Did you try Menu | Settings? Font size is near the top of the page.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks.  I finally figured out that the main page has the font setting option.  I set it to the largest option and it makes the font a bit larger when I open a topic, but doesn't seem to change the font size on the list of topics or the page with my forums.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------

